# Reel repair



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Anyone know if Ocean Master still repairs reels? Mine could use some TLC. Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bamo said:


> Anyone know if Ocean Master still repairs reels? Mine could use some TLC. Thanks


pm him and he will let you know exactly what is up.


----------

